# need help with a Browning BAR



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been wanting a new rifle for a while now but could not figure what caliber or brand to get. I now have it all down to a .308 caliber and the choice of rifle is between two. The Browning BAR Lightweight Stalker and the Browning BAR Safari.
The Lightweight Stalker receiver is made of Aircraft Grade alloy. matte Blued finish. Drilled and tapped for scope mounting. 
The barrel is also Matte blued finished with open adj. sights. 
Stock is Composite matte black finish.
The BAR Safari receiver is steel with blue finish also tapped for scope mounting.
Barrel is blued finish
Stock is high gloss finish walnut.
What I am not sure of is the receiver differences and pros and cons of one over the other.
Is there a benefit to taking the aircraft grade alloy over steel or vise-versa?
I have shouldered both rifles, and like them both. Difference in price is negligable. weight difference is only 4 ounces, so there is no difference there for me either. Resale value will not be a factor in this as I will not be getting rid of this one.
I would really like to hear any thoughts on this so I can purchase my new rifle.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I have the lightweight stalker in 30/06. Great gun, I can't give you much of the differences in steel and aircraft grade aluminum alloy, but I know mine has been a sweet rifle. I've put a lot of rounds through it. I would have liked the safari, just because it's such a good looking gun, but, I've put my gun through the ringer, and I don't know how well the safari would have held up.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

dlip,
Did you mount a scope on your rifle? If so, did the rifle sights get in the way of the scope?
Also if I may ask, when the empty shell ejects, does it throw out far enough from the rifle. I ask because I am left handed and will be shooting left handed. I know they make a left hand model of rifle, but not in the same model I want. I do not want to get hit in the face with a hot empty!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Nope, straight iron sights for me. I don't imagine they would have gotten in the way though. The purpose of this gun for me was my brush gun, so I didn't want a scope.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The Browning Boss was invented because of the BAR... one gun would print 1" groups and the next would print 4" regardless of what kind of ammo was used. Browning would lop off a length from the barrel and most times, the gun would print better. The BOSS was born and accomplishes the same thing as a cut barrel.

Some of the BAR's will shoot fairly well ... many will not. They have pretty bad triggers and the new ones have the lever on the side that hangs on EVERYTHING.

I had a Safari Boss .270. Had a Swarovski 3-12x56 on it and shot handloads through it. It would print 1-1.5" I sold it because of the trigger and the lack of accuracy.

I would not buy another one.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had Remingtons that i did not care for either. Especially the 7400 semi-auto. I never cared for how hard it was to open the action to cycle the first round into the chamber from the clip.
What is a good alternitive over Browning in a semi-auto then.
Browning has a great reputation as being one of the finest rifles ever built!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let me "ax" you this... why do you want an automatic? Recoil? Do you have to shoot your target multiple times to hit it? Just because?


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have gone from pump rifles to semi-auto's to bolt actions. I currently have a bolt action that I use and a pump rifle in the gun shop being sold.
I like the idea of reduced recoil from a semi-automatic.
I do not shoot at my game unless I am sure of my shot, so a second shot has really never been needed. Not saying I am the best shot, but I am a very patient hunter who will let his game walk if not confident of that one shot one kill.
I have seriously considered another bolt action as well as a lever rifle, but still feel that the reduced recoil felt in a semi-automatic will serve me the best. 
I have considered the "Managed Recoil ammunition offered by Remington and Federal, but cannot seem to locate any in .308 anywhere I go. I do not want to have to depend on catalog or on-line ordering for the reduced recoil ammo.
I suffered a back injury that retired me at age 47 and cannot take any heavy shocks to the back or spine. I currently use my .243 for Southern Whitetails, but my confidence is not as it should be with this caliber.
I would very much like to return to my .308 with the 150 grain bullet to take my game.
I have also considered different recoil reducing pads and compensators and do not care for any of them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ok. Now we are making progress. Buy an A-Bolt in .308 with a BOSS system. It will be loud. I have a pair of ear plugs in a pill keyring on my sling and try to ALWAYS wear them before I shoot.

This way, you can have your accuracy and the recoil of less than a .243. Or, you could get a rifle with a bull barrel to take up the kick.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

The ear plugs are a good idea but there is one drawback to that. How will I hear the deer coming towards me with my ears plugged up?


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I cannot find an A-Bolt with Boss for the .308 in a left hand model. This is another reason I want to go Semi-auto, I will not need to feed another round.
I originally considered the A-Bolt Micro Hunter in .308 and was willing to take the 5/16" shorter stock.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I called Browning customer service this morning and they explained to me difference between aircraft grade alloy and steel. They tell me there is no difference between the receivers of the two semi-auto Stalker and Safari, and that it all comes down to personal preference of synthetic and wood. Also small difference in barrel length.
Both rifles safety can be reversed for left hand operation.
Knowing all this now, I have decided to buy the BAR Safari with wood stock.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry, I just saw this. I have the plugs on my sling in a "pill container". I do not put them in until I am getting ready to shoot.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sasha and Abby,
I understood about the earplugs being in the ready position, but I cannot understand how you would have the time to take plugs out of container, stick them in your ears, and not have the deer see your movement or at least hear you. In my situations, when you see the deer, you are on top of them and have no time to do anything but slip off the safety and fire.
I think I have made a good choice to go witht he BAR Safari. It should serve my purpose well!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Go for the Safari. I like Irons. Who cares if its heavyer? Many hunters have forgoten that heavy rifles handle better, and have less felt recoil. If its too heavy for you, Then I sugest trimming 5 pounds off yourself and leaving your rifle alone.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have made a final decission yesterday after talking to the Tech at Browning. Finding out the differences between the Safari and Stalker are not a problem for me. The tech said receivers are identical inside and both would fare well for my use. I also found out that you can switch the safety to operate for a left hand shooter which was a huge concern for me. I am so tired of wrapping my finger around the trigger guard to get to the safety when game come into sight.
I have decided to go with the Safari. The wood finish is very handsome and just feels natural in my hands.
I already have a bolt action .243 Savage in left hand with composite stock and it is okay but!!! Wood is just a better feel for me. I am never that hard on my rifles or shotguns that I put a serious ding in a wood stock that I could not lift out with a wet towel and a hot iron.
I have done many years of woodworking and am able to refinish a wood stock without any problems. I do not know what I can do with a composite stock once it starts to get a bit ragged.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you are shooting stuff that close, get the BAR. My shots are 100 yards at the closest - some out to 400-500 yards. At that range, I have PLENTY of time to put earplugs in.


----------

